# gel/ acrylic nails



## saraa_b (Oct 18, 2006)

hmm I'm not sure to put this under recommendations or not but I was just looking for some imput on gel or arcrylic nails.

my nails right now are in good condition but as a nervous habit I pick at my nails (not biting)... so I paint my nails and the next day there isn't any polish left!

I'm just thinking I should maybe just get gel nails but I'm wondering how much damage to my nails would there be if I ever decided to go back to my natural nails.

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





by the way I'm 16 so, if fake nails will somehow damage my health I would really like to know!


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 18, 2006)

I have gel's (they call them pink and white solar) I LOVE them..you do have to get them filled every 2-3 weeks and they really last.  I had a terrible habit of picking the cuticles and skin around my nails and having the gel on has completely made me stop...I don't know about the health issues...I had heard that the gel is better for you than the acrylic, but I'm not sure if that is true...I would go and ask a nail tech and see what they say... I really like mine. Good luck with what you decide...


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 18, 2006)

I wear gel pink and white nails as well.. been wearing them for about 3 years off and on.

I always say that you should go 3-6 months on, one month off to give your natural nails a chance to breathe. Your natural nails will grow very long under the gel, but if you ever decide to take the gel off for good, your nails will be very thin and will have to be cut down kinda short to start the growing out process. It takes about 6-9 months for your natural nails to return to their original state (which seems like FOREVER!!!). 

Make sure that you go to a licensed nail technician. There are too many fungus issues to list.. but make sure they use clean/new utensils, etc. 

Gel/Acrylic nails (I get gel, its more flexible and doesnt break as easily) are very pretty and they make my hands look nicer, as my natural nails dont really grow past a certain length.

Thats about all I can think of. Hope this helped somehow..


----------



## amoona (Oct 18, 2006)

i used to use fake nails because i bit my nails like crazy but i finally got fed up. keeping up with them is kinda of a pain because you do have to go like every two weeks and sit there for like an hour to get ur nails done. plus it makes your nails super weak. i have taken them off and haven't had any fake nails for three months and my real nails are just starting to get strong.

i also have the same habit as you, pickin at my nail polish haha. so far if i do paint my nails n pick them i jus redo them. i'll over come that habit next!


----------



## saraa_b (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_I wear gel pink and white nails as well.. been wearing them for about 3 years off and on.

I always say that you should go 3-6 months on, one month off to give your natural nails a chance to breathe. Your natural nails will grow very long under the gel, but if you ever decide to take the gel off for good, your nails will be very thin and will have to be cut down kinda short to start the growing out process. It takes about 6-9 months for your natural nails to return to their original state (which seems like FOREVER!!!). 

Make sure that you go to a licensed nail technician. There are too many fungus issues to list.. but make sure they use clean/new utensils, etc. 

Gel/Acrylic nails (I get gel, its more flexible and doesnt break as easily) are very pretty and they make my hands look nicer, as my natural nails dont really grow past a certain length.

Thats about all I can think of. Hope this helped somehow.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for all the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This helps!!


----------



## saraa_b (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tinkerbell* 

 
_I have gel's (they call them pink and white solar) I LOVE them..you do have to get them filled every 2-3 weeks and they really last.  I had a terrible habit of picking the cuticles and skin around my nails and having the gel on has completely made me stop...I don't know about the health issues...I had heard that the gel is better for you than the acrylic, but I'm not sure if that is true...I would go and ask a nail tech and see what they say... I really like mine. Good luck with what you decide..._

 
Thank you for the help!!


----------



## DaizyDeath (Oct 18, 2006)

i asked a doctor about this subject once and he told me that any product that you put over your nail for more then one day will damage it.

I had virgin nails untill about 11 months ago when my friend convinced me to just get them painted at a salon even after that and i took off the nail polish my nails were dull and riggid for about 2 weeks.


----------



## saraa_b (Oct 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DaizyDeath* 

 
_i asked a doctor about this subject once and he told me that any product that you put over your nail for more then one day will damage it.

I had virgin nails untill about 11 months ago when my friend convinced me to just get them painted at a salon even after that and i took off the nail polish my nails were dull and riggid for about 2 weeks._

 
thanks for the info.... I didn't know you could damage your nails just by painting them!


----------



## saraa_b (Oct 19, 2006)

could the gel nails be damaged if you use a tanning bed??


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 19, 2006)

Hrmmmmmmmm only 1 person comes in mind when ppl talk about nails.. and that V' Macvirgin  u should see some of her work....... she is amazing....


----------



## cindysilver4 (Oct 19, 2006)

I had acrylic nails for about 8 months, about 6 years ago.  For the same reason as you! I had a bad biting/picking problem, and getting the fake nails really cured it. But then I got them removed, and my nails underneath were a WRECK for nearly 6 months.  I mean, they were gorgeous with the acrylics, really pretty, never broke, never chipped, I could open a can of soda a thousand times and no worries.  But it was very time-consuming and pricey for me to get them filled every week and a half- my nails grow very fast.  So, it was good in that I grew my thicker nails back faster --- but it costed more to get them filled all the time.

I don't know, I don't regret it, because I didn't care when my nails were flimsy and weak for a semester, but if you do -- then keep that in mind


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 19, 2006)

Nails are generally weaker after removal because the natural nail has to be oil-less for the product to adhere. To do this, the outer layer is gently filed off. However, techs have done this with efiles and/or too much pressure, removing essential layers of the nail. Thereby leaving a weaker nail. For the record, gel, liquid & powder, Solar Nails, wraps (fiberglass and silk) are ALL acrylics. They're in different forms, but all the same. None of them are any "better" than the other. It's all in the application technique. I've seen some people with jacked up gels and some with liquid and powder that were told they were getting gels. If your "gel" didn't come out gooey from a pot, it's not really gel!
The nail business is strictly a Buyer Beware business.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Oct 19, 2006)

^^^^I have to agree. I seen some people get some bad infections from getting their nails done. Make sure you see that they sterilize their equpiment and utensils(don't know what they call that stuff) I've been getting my nails done off and on for years. I let them breathe a few months, before getting them done again. It does make your nails weak having them on. I've only had acrylic, and I somehow seem to break them bad boys. That hurts like heck!!! I think it depends on what kind of look you want, but overall I think they all do the same damage.


----------



## bellaetoile (Oct 19, 2006)

stupid question: what's the difference between gel nails, acrylic nails, silk wraps, etc.

i get my nails done, because for me, it's easier to have tips on my nails when working on the cash registers at work, and working with clothing and metal hangers all day. i used to really damage my natural nails and cuticles, so i started getting the white tips done. i've gotten my nails tipped on-and-off for several years, and have never noticed any huge problems with my natural nails once the tips come off. make sure your natural nails are short when you get the tips done, because the longer your natural nails, the harder and more painful it can be to take off the tips, in my experiences. tips last for several weeks at least, and are really strong. still, i'm not sure what type of tips i get...is there any great way to tell? what method is the least damaging?


----------



## little teaser (Oct 19, 2006)

they do make your real nails weak and thin but once in awhile when i do get them done i like to get the sculptured ones they seem to be less damageing and i love the boogie night acrylic


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 

 
_stupid question: what's the difference between gel nails, acrylic nails, silk wraps, etc._

 
The main difference is the strength and durability of each. Wraps are the weakest. Gels are most flexible and Liquid and Powder Acrylic are generally strongest and most common. It all depends on what the client wants and what the tech does.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 

 
_i get my nails done, because for me, it's easier to have tips on my nails when working on the cash registers at work, and working with clothing and metal hangers all day. i used to really damage my natural nails and cuticles, so i started getting the white tips done. i've gotten my nails tipped on-and-off for several years, and have never noticed any huge problems with my natural nails once the tips come off. make sure your natural nails are short when you get the tips done, because the longer your natural nails, the harder and more painful it can be to take off the tips, in my experiences. tips last for several weeks at least, and are really strong. still, i'm not sure what type of tips i get...is there any great way to tell? what method is the least damaging?_

 
None of these "nails" are damaging. The technician doing them is the cause of most of the problems people have with thin, weak and splitting nails. Poor application and removal techniques attribute to these conditions. Know who's doing your nails. Look at what they're doing and stop them if the process becomes the least bit painful. And, don't fall prey to people telling you enhancements make your nails grow, become stronger, or weaker. If you have weak nails before, they'll be weak after.


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 20, 2006)

*Acrylic Nails!*

Okay, so I just got faux nails for the first time; I really like em!  When do you go get a "fill"?  And what do you tell the ladies each time you go in?


----------



## Pushpa (Oct 20, 2006)

you get a 'fill' because the start to grow out and you see your real nails near the cuticle....i always wait a month before i fill i think it is a waste of money to fill when there is barely any growth i wait until they are approx 1/3 grown out.....fill 2-3 times then get a whole new set...filling helps keep them clean and not nasty looking 

when you go in just request a fill and specify what you want....did you just get acrylic or did you get a gel overlay? did you get pink or clear acrylic?


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Oct 20, 2006)

I get one every 2 weeks or so because my nails grow so so so fast. And like Pushpa said, just get whatever you got before, or get whatever style you like. Try out a couple kinds and see what suits you best. Also, if you can help it get overlays. not tips. Tips are when they add a fake extension, whereas overlays are just right on top of your nail. 

Personally I like pink and white gel overlays.
Good luck!


----------



## hypodermic (Oct 21, 2006)

I miss my gels, but I cannot justify the price. Needing them filled every two weeks at $50 is too much.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 21, 2006)

O.k hmm somehow i missed this....  have to agree with michie..... and here are my two cents on this topic.

Neither gel or acrylics should damage your nails or be painfull while applyin it or when it's on your nails. If it does your *cough* nailstylist is doing something wrong!
The only difrence between gel and acryl is how the product look in the the pots, how you apply them and how they dry.. both products are member of the acrylicfamily.

*First things first!*
When you walk into a salon make shure it looks clean!. Look at how they work and ask questions!!. You can get some freaky shit on your nails from dirty tools and people who call themself nailtech who knows othing!. Be carefull!

*Clean!*
Before aplying nails ate the salon both your hands ad the hands of the nailtech have to be saniticed. Make shure the table is cleaned, they sterelise their tools, used clean table towels and the files they used are new or if you are a regular that you have your own personal kit. That's how i do it. Don't want no fungus in my studio. If i see something weard on your nails that i don't trust... you're out of there! lol. I won't go in to naildesees (spelling??) cause i'm not giving clases here lol!

*prepping *
So after both your hands are cleaned the tech should remove any nailpolish before she can begin the proces (and some more things) but like i said i'm not gonna go into details how to do it, what's next and what they use... but i'll tell you this part you need to know..
i hear people saying their nails got weak after aking the product off. First you do not take the product of yourself second... when the stylist begins to remove the oils of the nails (filing on the natural nail), moisture or any other ooky that might give you some freaky shit if you aply anything on top of that....... she or he should do it with something like a sandingblok or a fine nailfile. At this stage it's not the point to make the nails thin! but just remove the natural oils on the surface of the nail so the product sticks better and there is nothing left that might cause somthing growing on there or the nail to flip off. A lot of fungus or other freaky shit is caused by not prepping correctly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





weaker nail?:
The only reason why some people feel their nails got weaker it;s because your stylist filed like a maniac or pushed the file to hardon the surface of the nails. They should do this with a light hand.

*Wraps*
Wrap is indeed weaker, i only use this system on a natural damaged nail who has a split or something like that or to strengten the natural nail. If someone has weak nails that ben easy when it's we. You guys gonna have to excuse me. Still remember i'm dutch, so i might have problems explaining these things. but i'll try my best. 

*Acryl*
This is a powder and liquid....you mix these 2 together by dipping the brush first into the fluid and then the powder.. it looks like ball at the top of the brush.... now you sculpt to make the nail. I don't like it so i don't use this if i don't need/have to. Depending on the type of acrylics the nailtech is working with, it either dry's while putting it on or under a lamp.

*Gel*
this is a sticky substance that kinda looks like clearglue.... you have many type of gels. Some are used to build, shine, for color and so on. There are 2 types, 1 should be dryid under light and for the other you need spray a goodie to dry it. You aply this with a brush to to sculpt it.

*Shapping*
When all nails are done your stylist is ready to buff the nail. If while sculpting he/she already give shape to the nail, your stylist won't need to do much to get the right shape. At this point i only buff to get any sharp ends and give shine.

Drilling to shape:
This should not hurt nurn or feel unconfortable.. if it does do tell!
cause the son of bitch is filling on the same spot to long!.
Thsi should not be done by somebody who is not tained to use a drill. Period!

*Going* *back to the salon*
Depending on how fast your nails grow, you should go back after 2 or 3 weeks to fill the place where the nails has grown. gain you both wash your hands!. Your stylist again removes any polish, files the nail in form or file to shorten.. and ap'plys the product to make the product look pretty. No, you are not supose to remove all the stuff from your last visite to make a new nail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Talk to your stylist!*
I don't know how things work in other country's but i like to tak to my client and know a bit about them before i apply anything. I want to know if your work in the jard (dirth), what sports you practice, if you have your ands in water every day and so on. Why? cause's best to do... bla bla bla talk talk talk! lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I think this was way more than two cents lol! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .. sorry for the long chat ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







* but i hope this helps sweeties!


----------



## bellaetoile (Oct 21, 2006)

thank you SO much, macvirgin. that was really helpful to me, and your english was fine. thanks for taking the time to explain everything, you did better than any of my nail techs ever have done with explanations


----------



## Vixen (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep, as others have said, your real nails do get damaged after having them on.
I also have the problem of picking off nail polish BUT it's because I hate any types of polish chips in my nails.  Usually I pick at my polish when I'm nowhere near nail polish remover.
My problem when I had fake nails (I've had them on and off since I was 16 but mostly off), is that I would also pick at the fake nails.
The oil from your nails could cause the fake nail to lift, and when my nail begins lifting, it bothers me as much as chipped nail polish - so I will begin picking at it.
I had to get so many new sets put on  because of my bad habit of picking at my nails.
So I'm not sure if getting fake nails will solve your nail polish picking problem.

Opps, forgot to say though that when you first get them done, they look gorgeous.
They just don't look so hot when they begin growing out and then you have to deal w/ your natural nail struggling to grow back.


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 21, 2006)

No...... they do not get damaged by having them done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... pulling and picking them that's where some of the damage comes from...... and some of the things i explained earlyer.

I realy don't mean to be rude you guys... but one simple thing to do is go regularly to your stylist and have them done. Here are some do's and don'ts.

*Dont's*

pick or pull your nails! 
You feel something is loose or sharp/pointy and bothers you? Go get that fix! simple as that. 
don't want to? think it's to expensive? well hmmm.. let your stylist take those off... get a manicure and don't get acrylics or any type of nail extensions! thank you very much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



don't use them as tools man!... get a key or something to open that can of coke! think of them as jewels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



don't cut the nails you! file those baby's 
don't file like a maniac! ask your stylist to show you how to do it so you can keep those baby pretty 
Don't need to have a set totaly taken off at every visite. (your stylist will fill in the gap where the nail has grown) 
don't think cause you have had your nails done often that you know what's up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... or better than a stylist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



don't come to late on your apointment *sorry had to throw that in here lol 
*Do's*

Do go to your stylist after 2 or 3 weeks depending on how fast they grow. If you have some breackage or anything loose... GO! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do oil those baby's to keep things nice and flexible.. it's also good for your cutticles and your natural nails *yes even under the product* 
use a basecoat before you use any color of nail polish 
do ask questions 
 
I will come up with more do's and dont's ladies. I need some cofee first


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 

 
_thank you SO much, macvirgin. that was really helpful to me, and your english was fine. thanks for taking the time to explain everything, you did better than any of my nail techs ever have done with explanations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
aww thanks hun! i'm glad i explained it in some sort of good inglish lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.... nails are my love to and i hate the fact that many good for nothing ladies whocall themself stylist give nails a bad name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . They do a poor job and need to put that brush down lol.

I've been a nailtech for many years now, and love it even more than the first time i started. Liek with mu, everyday you learn something new.


----------



## saraa_b (Oct 21, 2006)

Thank you MacVirgin!

you're amazing at explaining things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting my nails done tomorrow for the first time


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saraa_b* 

 
_Thank you MacVirgin!

you're amazing at explaining things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting my nails done tomorrow for the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha i  told u.... she is Hard Core when it comes to this hehe


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saraa_b* 

 
_could the gel nails be damaged if you use a tanning bed??_

 
just apply a coat some basecoat and a layer of uv topcoap on your nails. Some proucts can become jellowish while tanning. Ask your stylist if this ever happend to her clients.

She's not gonna tel you the name of the product she's using, so i might not be abble to give you straight answer if i don't know which nailproduct she use


----------



## MacVirgin (Oct 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saraa_b* 

 
_Thank you MacVirgin!

you're amazing at explaining things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm getting my nails done tomorrow for the first time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ohh congrats! i hope it's everything you expect it to be!


----------



## NikkiHorror (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for your help, you know you can't ask the ladies that are doing your nails anything.  

I got a clear gel overlay with a french manicure style except I had them paint the tips red 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










So get a fill 2-3 times and then get a whole new set!  Awesome, you guys rock!


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 21, 2006)

If it's really gel, it won't yellow. Gel is not porous like Liquid and Powder acrylic, so if it yellows, it is NOT straight gel.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Oct 22, 2006)

Please read this... Macvirgin has all the information u need to know about acrylic nails..

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=57556

(Merge thread)


----------



## Jacq-i (May 29, 2007)

I know this is an old thread, but I found it after searching. I found it very informative!

I am hoping to get gels done sometime this week, if I have the time.


----------



## elektra513 (May 31, 2007)

I love my gel nails! I just get the UV gel. I go to this one woman every 3-4 wks. I tried going to someone cheaper and closer to my house, but they always try to make me get the powder gel, b/c the uv gel has a different (and I guess more complicated/focused ) technique. I can always tell the lazy techs from the real pros when I come in as ask for uv gel. If they try to suggest powder, I walk. So now I'm back to my regular tech, who always takes care of me


----------



## juicydiva (Jul 29, 2008)

I've had gel nails before..but in my opinion they are not as strong as acrylic nails..So i've tried them too and acrylic nails work better for me. Although gel is better for your nails, i think acrylic nails are stronger.


----------



## girl507 (Jul 31, 2008)

gels are better, they last longer and are not as thick and do not cause as much damage to the nail as acrylic because it is a lighter plastic than acrylic. however, gel is costlier. Beware, a lot of places have started ripping people off and telling them they're doing acrylics instead of gels and charging you for the price of gels. Gels are done by using a paste, acrylics are done with powder. That is how you know the difference and whether you are being ripped off.


----------



## girl507 (Jul 31, 2008)

gels are better, they last longer and are not as thick and do not cause as much damage to the nail as acrylic because it is a lighter plastic than acrylic. however, gel is costlier. Beware, a lot of places have started ripping people off and telling them they're doing acrylics instead of gels and charging you for the price of gels. Gels are done by using a paste, acrylics are done with powder. That is how you know the difference and whether you are being ripped off.


----------

